# Calico??



## Crystalballl (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi There,

I was inquiring about these baby Holland Lops this lady has nearme. And I asked her what colours they were andsuch. She said both the does and bucks are Calico.. Cananyone show me what a Calico Holland Lop or something lookslike?! Or if there is such thing?!

Thanks!

Crystal


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2007)

a calico rabbit is just a tri color







it is a bad photo, but the only tri color rabbit photo i have on this computer. . .


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 6, 2007)

Ohhhhh alrighty. Thanks


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 6, 2007)

Are you getting another Bunny Crystal?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow that bunny looks just like Gracie-Lou!

I was wondering,are calico rabbits like calico cats wherethey are almost always females and when they are males they are sterile?


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2007)

not at all. . .

in cats, the calico color is a sex trait almost . . .hard to explain. . .

in tri-colorrabbits it is simply a color coat variety. . .


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for answering this about calico because I wasn't sure if it would be a tri or a harlequin or what. 

Peg


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2007)

no problem. . .

often times i find that breeders will tell non-breeder calico for tricolor rabbits. . .simply because calico is a more wide known term andsome people get confused when it is called a tri color. . .

it could be considered a harlequin also. . .i guess. . .

but when i think of a calico rabbit. . . i think tri color. . .


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 6, 2007)

Ohh I dont know. Wasn't planning onit. But saw them in the paper. hehehe Just wasinquiring on them. I would like to wait until I get Hollyspayed and then we move to our new place and then we'll see.I just was wondering what Calico was in a rabbit....but ya never knowwith me hehehehe


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 8, 2007)

I think MBB's Reese is probably calico colored. ??


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 8, 2007)

Ohh okay, well atleast I have an idea now


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 8, 2007)

Here's Reese:






Isn't she cute??


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 8, 2007)

Waaah....

I want her....

Maybe if I took Miss Bea to my broken tort buck when I get him....


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 8, 2007)

VERY cute!!!


----------

